

Nomadic Entrepreneurs in Indigenous Markets - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2010/11/14/nomadic-entrepreneurs-in-indigenous-markets/

======
skmurphy
This blog post explores the implications of this quote by David Mamet:

"It’s the difference between a nomadic people and an indigenous people. The
studio people are going to be there every year. They have a way things are
done, and as long as they subscribe to the way things are traditionally done
and please their superiors, they have a reasonable certainty of a secure life.
On the other hand, a nomadic people--you could say Jews, you could say
Gypsies, you could say artists--are going to come into a new situation where
they aren’t particularly welcome, assess the situation as quickly as they can
and make something new out of it, make a new solution that hasn’t occurred to
the indigenous people because the indigenous people have been there too long."

